# Malware Issue - Fixed



## horseUSA (Jan 13, 2010)

There was an issue with the server, which resulted in a javascript running from a malware site. The issue has been fixed:
However, if you still notice any problems please post here: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/errors-problems/fixed-malware-22696.html


----------

